
Why I Love Using Medium as a Political Blogger - loomer
https://medium.com/the-national-conservative/why-i-love-using-medium-as-a-political-blogger-21ea2e3f8e08
======
DrScump

      A platform for inteligent writing
    

That sort of says it all.

~~~
masonic
Wow. It gets worse. Just on the first pass:

    
    
      Medium provides the opprotunity...
    
      un-nerving
    
      it's evil sibling 
    
      the political isle
    
      it's few flaws
    

... plus the run-on sentences and such.

I'm not sure why Medium has such a low bar for writing skills and no editors.
It's like randomly surfing WordPress pages.

    
    
      I'm constantly on my iPhone or my iPad checking Facebook, Twitter, ...
    

I'm not surprised.

